# Laparoscopic G Tube Take Down



## sgarner (Apr 30, 2008)

Need a CPT Code for Laparoscopic G Tube Take Down performed during a Diagnostic Surgical Laparoscopy, Lysis of Adhesions, Tru Cut Liver Biopsy x 3, Umbilical hernia repair.  G Tube was carefully taken down frm the anterior abdominal wall using an ENDO GIA Stapler.  Remainder of G Tube and ring were removed from ABW and G Tube site electrocauterized.


----------

